# 3 x 5 week old pups stolen



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

**Whoops! It's 5 puppies, not 3**

DogLost - Lost: Black / White Border Collie Unknown In South East (TN31) '5 X 3 WEEK OLD PUPS' 62701

Poor babies  Hope they're found safe and well - how on earth could anyone ever do this??


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems like puppies aren't safe in Kent 

Family's heartbreak as 11 golden retriever puppies stolen from house in Westwell near Ashford


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

These puppies were left for up to 12 hors a day without the people being there, I am not surprised, people still leave dogs outside in gardens too, then wonder why and how they were stolen, not looked after properly
I only hope they are found safe and well, poor pups, and poor mums wondering where there babies are


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful babies! Seems strange to be breeding 2 x litters when you have been living a caravan because your house is unfit to live in? The dogs sound like they are left for a long time in between visits, ample time to be stolen.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor pups and poor bitch - he must be frantic! Surprised she let anyone take them though - the farm dogs round here won't let you get out of your car. When we go for eggs, etc, the lad comes out and calls the dogs back.

I do hope they're found - the chances of them surviving without mam at that age are pretty slim I would think.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Poor pups and poor bitch - he must be frantic! Surprised she let anyone take them though - the farm dogs round here won't let you get out of your car. When we go for eggs, etc, the lad comes out and calls the dogs back.
> 
> I do hope they're found - the chances of them surviving without mam at that age are pretty slim I would think.


2 LITTERS TAKEN, taken, why would the mums let them go so easily? 2 dogs could have made a lot of noise, poor things


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Bastards...I hope their caravans catch fire.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So the puppies have been found dumped in a garage, but these people left the poor things in a cold garage when they moved into a rented house while their burnt out house was renovated, and they bred these 2 dogs knowing they were going to have to sleep in a cold garage at their old house, 
I am pleased they have been found, but it would have been better for the dogs, and pups, if the people had waited until they could keep them in a warm house


----------



## Lorri (Jan 24, 2014)

Why people do it hey!!!!!! People steal anything where they can exchanged to cash


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> So the puppies have been found dumped in a garage, but these people left the poor things in a cold garage when they moved into a rented house while their burnt out house was renovated, and they bred these 2 dogs knowing they were going to have to sleep in a cold garage at their old house,
> I am pleased they have been found, but it would have been better for the dogs, and pups, if the people had waited until they could keep them in a warm house


" The puppies were staying in a heated room off a garage on the property, in Watery Lane, with their mothers when they were stolen."

*They were not left in a cold garage.*

eta... i'm glad they are all home safely.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So glad to hear pups have been found, where?


----------

